# ASK DBSTALK: OTA Local Guide Data?



## mraub (Mar 5, 2004)

My 811 has been out of service for a few weeks while I remodeled the HT room. Is OTA local guide data supported by the firmware/software that's current on the 811? If so, are there any tricks to make it operative? Though I don't subscribe to the locals package, DISH does make them available in my market. I have no local guide data for any of my OTA stations. If there's a way to activate this feature, please pass any information you have on to me.

Thanks--and Happy Holidays

MIKE


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

OTA Guide Info was added in Firmware release P281. When you reconnect the receiver, if you are at a rev under P281 your receiver will flash to either P281 or P282 depending on where your R ID falls. Either of these will add OTA EPG data if Local in Local (LiL) Dish delivered locals are available in your area.

Jason


----------



## mraub (Mar 5, 2004)

mraub said:


> Jason Nipp said:
> 
> 
> > OTA Guide Info was added in Firmware release P281. When you reconnect the receiver, if you are at a rev under P281 your receiver will flash to either P281 or P282 depending on where your R ID falls. Either of these will add OTA EPG data if Local in Local (LiL) Dish delivered locals are available in your area.
> ...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

mraub said:


> That answers my first question. Anyone have any idea why I'm not getting OTA guide data. I looked through some of the menu options and did see a choice to select DISH as the locals supplier. Do I need to check that box to get guide data, even though I get locals OTA?
> 
> MIKE


If I remember right that checkbox places the Dish Locals right below the OTA locals so that you can compare and if you don't have OTA local support it is a poor man's work around.

As to why you don't have OTA guide info on your local OTAs. I think Jason already gave the reason why you might not be getting it. Do you know of anyone in your area with an 811? See if they are getting it. My guess would be they are not.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

mraub said:


> That answers my first question. Anyone have any idea why I'm not getting OTA guide data. I looked through some of the menu options and did see a choice to select DISH as the locals supplier. Do I need to check that box to get guide data, even though I get locals OTA?
> 
> MIKE


Hi Mike, At this time you need to live in a market (DMA) that has LiL Dish locals available in order to receive the OTA guide data.

The option under menu 6-1-5, options, Dish locals checkbox, this feature would bring your LiL Dish delivered locals in channel assignment 2-99 range provided you do not have any analog OTA channels mapped at all. Digital OTA mapping and LiL mapping side-by-side is possible and in fact I do this...But even one analog OTA would kill this ability.

Attached is a picture of side-by-side digital OTA and LiL. Yellow station ID is OTA and white station ID is LiL.

Regards,
Jason


----------



## jerbroni (Feb 25, 2004)

I live in a market where Dish provides locals, and I still do not get OTA guide data.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

jerbroni said:


> I live in a market where Dish provides locals, and I still do not get OTA guide data.


Me too, except that I can get 3 of 8 stations' data. I do get Dish locals with Dish data.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Hmm...

First question, jerbroni...please hit sys info and tell me what it says for "Software Version".

Second is for Mikey...You say you get some data...Are you saying some of the major network data is missing or just subchannel info....(Reminder subchannel info is not supported at this time)....If the missing information is network is it like PBS, WGN, WB...etc? These channels aren't necessarily delivered as part of LiL at this time. Lastly, if all of the above is inaccurate....did you contact your local affiliate to see if they know what PSIP data is and if they are having issues supporting it. 

It is difficult to explain but, at this time, Dish only supports information for channels delivered via LiL....

If none of the above helps or is inaccurate please email me your contact info and I will forward it on to the team. 


Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Hmm...
> 
> First question, jerbroni...please hit sys info and tell me what it says for "Software Version".
> 
> ...


Thanks Jason,
I'm not talking about subchannels. It's the main channels for NBC and CBS, and a couple of independents. Local boards indicate that non-Dish digital receivers are getting the NBC affiliate guide data. The only other 811 owner that's responded says he doesn't get OTA data for those stations either. I've had Dish locals for OKC since January, and the guide for those is always populated. If anybody in the OKC metro area gets OTA guide data for KWTV-DT and KFOR-DT with their 811, let me know, so I can contact Dish before my warranty runs out in a week.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mikey said:


> Thanks Jason,
> I'm not talking about subchannels. It's the main channels for NBC and CBS, and a couple of independents. Local boards indicate that non-Dish digital receivers are getting the NBC affiliate guide data. The only other 811 owner that's responded says he doesn't get OTA data for those stations either. I've had Dish locals for OKC since January, and the guide for those is always populated. If anybody in the OKC metro area gets OTA guide data for KWTV-DT and KFOR-DT with their 811, let me know, so I can contact Dish before my warranty runs out in a week.


Sounds like PSIP, From what I understand the way this information is transmitted and also how it is used play a big factor in this. Do you get the station ID or is all the info lost?

Please send me a PM with your contact info and I will forward it on.

Jason


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Sounds like PSIP, From what I understand the way this information is transmitted and also how it is used play a big factor in this. Do you get the station ID or is all the info lost?
> 
> Please send me a PM with your contact info and I will forward it on.
> 
> Jason


Yes, I do get the station ID's, and non-Dish receivers get the OTA guide info. ABC and FOX affiliate OTA guide info on my 811 is good. I'll send you a PM.
Mike D.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

I think there may be some confusion, as I know I am confused. I have P281, and do NOT receive the local info. I receive the OTA locals, but do NOT subscribe to the Dish Locals.

Do you have to subscribe to dish locals to receive the programming information? It seems like a waste of $5/$6 to me if you can receive all the stations via OTA.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

masterdeals said:


> I think there may be some confusion, as I know I am confused. I have P281, and do NOT receive the local info. I receive the OTA locals, but do NOT subscribe to the Dish Locals.
> 
> Do you have to subscribe to dish locals to receive the programming information? It seems like a waste of $5/$6 to me if you can receive all the stations via OTA.


I use Dish locals for my two 311 receivers in different rooms.


----------



## JAC-AZ (Dec 21, 2004)

I have a differnt twist on this problem in Phoenix,Az. area.I get the correct info
on my digital ota channels but a couple of the analog channels show the data
as an hour behind like I'm getting data from the Pacific time zone instead of the
mountain time zone.Also my UPN digital station shows ABC info instead of UPN go
figure?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

JAC-AZ said:


> I have a differnt twist on this problem in Phoenix,Az. area.I get the correct info
> on my digital ota channels but a couple of the analog channels show the data
> as an hour behind like I'm getting data from the Pacific time zone instead of the
> mountain time zone.Also my UPN digital station shows ABC info instead of UPN go
> figure?


Analog channels do not transmit any PSIP to sync with. Well there have been issues with Digital too. P282 was supposed to patch this. My UPN also shows the ABC data...This is because my UPN is not available in LiL and it is owned and operated by my local ABC.


----------



## jerbroni (Feb 25, 2004)

I just got 284 - still not getting the local OTA guide info. I also do not subscribe to the locals through Dish network.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

What bird are your locals on and do you have a dish pointed at that bird? If your locas are on a 105 or 121 and you only have a D500 your not going to get your info even if you did subscribe. In this case buy a SuperDish for which ever bird you need and you should be set. On the other hand your talking like $4.99, go this route and they'll give you the SuperDish.


----------

